# EGR - EcoGraf Limited



## gsnz1 (3 November 2010)

I have aquired a small parcel in Kagera Nickel to add to the bottom draw.

Interested to hear peoples thoughts on this new venture by company that was formerly known as Innovance. Nearology to large Xstrata/Barrick project is good.  

Kagera Nickel has acquired a 100% interest in Castillian’s Kagera Nickel Sulphide Project (“Kagera Project”) located in northwest Tanzania. The Kagera Project comprises mineral rights to six properties totaling 860km² in the highly prospective Kabanga-Musongati mafic-ultramafic belt. The key licences are located directly adjacent to the Kabanga Nickel Deposit, the largest undeveloped high grade nickel sulphide deposit in the world. The Kabanga Nickel Deposit is currently undergoing feasibility studies in a 50:50 joint venture between Xstrata Nickel (the operator) and Barrick Gold.


----------



## gsnz1 (8 November 2010)

*Re: KNL - Kagera Nickel*

A bit of information on Xstrata/Barrick Kabanga deposit from Barricks website.

The property is located about 385 kilometres west of Bulyanhulu, approximately 200 kilometres west of Tulawaka.

also....

At the end of 2009, Barrick?s share of the project had a measured and indicated resource of 1.1 billion pounds1 of nickel at a grade of 2.6% and an inferred resource of 0.5 billion pounds1 at a grade of 3.0%. A large proportion of the nickel mineralization is coarse grained and discrete from the massive sulphide matrix, supporting higher concentration ratios and recoveries than typical nickel sulphide deposits.


http://www.barrick.com/GlobalOperations/Projects/Kabanga/default.aspx


----------



## basilio (31 May 2012)

*Re: KNL - Kibaran Nickel*

Big Jump on large Graphite find.

Looks like there is plenty of graphite in Africa. KNL just release its latest  surveys with very promising results.

Shares have jumped from 4c to  36c in around a month.. 

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app.../qt/quote.ac?code=KNL&sy=age&section=ca&f=pdf


----------



## burglar (18 June 2012)

*Re: KNL - Kibaran Nickel*



basilio said:


> ... promising results. ...



"High Grade Graphite Results":
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120618/pdf/426wg50vkdsbwp.pdf


----------



## burglar (16 August 2012)

*Re: KNL - Kibaran Nickel*



burglar said:


> "High Grade Graphite Results":




More promising results:

"144 Metre Graphite Intersection at Key Tanzanian Project"

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01323072


----------



## drillinto (2 November 2014)

Kibaran (KNL) Resources Signs Up Thyssen-Krupp To Take Graphite From Its Mines In Africa
Oct 29, 2014

by Alastair Ford











http://minesite.com/2014/10/29/kiba...pp-to-take-graphite-from-its-mines-in-africa/


----------



## richpiano (14 June 2018)

Hi All 

just wondering what everyone's opinion on KNL.

Thanks


----------



## greggles (14 June 2018)

richpiano said:


> Hi All
> 
> just wondering what everyone's opinion on KNL.
> 
> Thanks



I don't know anything about the fundamentals, but looking at a 12 month chart tells me that there appears to be resistance at 17c and 20c. It's made a nice move up from 12c to 17.5c in the last six weeks but volume hasn't been anything special. So it's hard to say where the KNL share price is going from here, but any significant move in either direction will most likely be news driven.


----------



## Parse (15 June 2018)

They are awaiting the Tanzanian Mining Commission to sign off on their project considering the new rules Tanzania decided to introduce last year. The project was all set to start - graphite mine and downstream production facility - last year. Their financiers have basically given the green light once Government approval is in place. The SP is climbing as everyone believes it's not far away now, but then they have been thinking that for a while.


----------



## Buckfont (27 September 2018)

Kibaran's proprietry EcoGraf process successfully applied to low value fines. achieves high purity 99.97% carbon providing ability to generate additional revenue for downstream business case.

Up 20% in a week from 0.18 t0 0.215 as I write


----------



## Parse (30 October 2018)

Kibaran are still awaiting the Tanzanian government and shareholders are still waiting for news. This graphite play must be one of the longest drawn out 'going to mine' ever. All the pieces are in place on the board, everyone is just waiting for someone to make a move.

In the meantime KNL are just refining there procesing as stated in Buckfont's post above. KNL are currently down a little at 17.5, but that could soon change for the better. We all live in hope that a government will actually do something!


----------



## Trav. (30 October 2018)

Interesting day yesterday, increase in volume and ranged from 14 - 17.5 cps


----------



## barney (30 October 2018)

Trav. said:


> Interesting day yesterday, increase in volume and ranged from 14 - 17.5 cps




Hopefully that drop to 14 cents was the last gasp of the downturn for holders Trav … anything under that could look a bit ugly …… the fact that it bounced hard with some Volume yesterday is hopeful ….. down a bit today but still well above that low.


----------



## Parse (29 April 2019)

KNL has been sitting in the doldrums for a while. However a few things happened in April. They raised some more cash, directors actually bought shares as well.
An updated study of their EcoGraf development as the company plans to fast-track the commercialisation of its proprietary battery (spherical) graphite purification technology. The Company updated that 20,000tps engineering study to produce battery (spherical) graphite for the lithium-ion battery market confirms the key aspects to support development and commercialization.
And KNL also has signed a new agreement with German KfW IPEX-Bank for debt funding of the Epanko Graphite Project. Recent improvements with the Tanzanian Ministry of Minerals have provided an improved investment outlook in Tanzania. KfW IPEX-Bank and Kibaran will now proceed to complete lender credit review processes and prepare the application for the German Government Untied Loan Guarantee scheme through Euler Hermes AG that supports the proposed senior debt funding package for Epanko.

KNL appears to be moving forward again.


----------



## Clansman (29 April 2019)

Parse said:


> KNL has been sitting in the doldrums for a while. However a few things happened in April. They raised some more cash, directors actually bought shares as well.
> An updated study of their EcoGraf development as the company plans to fast-track the commercialisation of its proprietary battery (spherical) graphite purification technology. The Company updated that 20,000tps engineering study to produce battery (spherical) graphite for the lithium-ion battery market confirms the key aspects to support development and commercialization.
> And KNL also has signed a new agreement with German KfW IPEX-Bank for debt funding of the Epanko Graphite Project. Recent improvements with the Tanzanian Ministry of Minerals have provided an improved investment outlook in Tanzania. KfW IPEX-Bank and Kibaran will now proceed to complete lender credit review processes and prepare the application for the German Government Untied Loan Guarantee scheme through Euler Hermes AG that supports the proposed senior debt funding package for Epanko.
> 
> KNL appears to be moving forward again.




Don't be fooled. They have only ever raised capital and done no more. A complete dilution dog yoy.


----------



## System (12 December 2019)

On December 12th, 2019, Kibaran Resources Limited (KNL) changed its name and ASX code to EcoGraf Limited (EGR).


----------



## Parse (1 February 2020)

Note: This thread needs to be moved to Stocks 0-H since the change from KNL to EGR.

Ok this is it people, the stock pick for Feb 2020, good old Kilbaran, errr, Echograf.

A recent announcement (Jan 28th https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200128/pdf/44dk1l4pfqny9j.pdf ) tends to try and make us believe that since the Tanzanian government recently came to an agreement with Berrick over the gold mining then all is well for everyone else and everyone else will get their various mines underway.

Could be true, could be not. EGR do have a finance package in the waiting, so it is possible after proper government go ahead......well maybe

Anyway, since then the share price is up and down, all over the place. Starting on the 28th open at 6.7c to the 31st close at 8.9c

This thing could consolidate higher if there is some more supporting news in Feb. Thus it's my pick in the tipping comp for february.


----------



## greggles (14 September 2020)

EGR up 26.5% to 10.5c so far today on good volume of over 2.5 million shares. It has risen from 7.6c earlier this month to hit an intraday high today of 14c.

I note there have been no announcements since 17 August when good news regarding their EcoGraf proprietary purification process was released. The final paragraph of that announcment flagged further news flow:


> The Company looks forward to providing further updates as the testwork remains ongoing with over six expressions of interest from   customers, including leading electric vehicle manufacturers, battery manufacturers and battery recyclers interested in evaluating the application of company’s EcoGraf purification.




Based on the price action in the last week I would say that there is probably another announcement just around the corner.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2020)

There's an article in today's SMH that seems to carry the EGR action. (usual caveats about dumbing down the story apply)









						Australia's race against China's 'rare earths weapon'
					

Beijing's attitude towards soil, water and air pollution is giving it an edge in a market that fears a single supply line.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2020)

It really got up and boogied....
now tired and resting.
5 day chart


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

while we were asleep


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

Seem to have Market Sensitive Announcements every second day. The most recent seeing the company starting detailed engineering work for its new battery facility in WA. The design and engineering work for the battery facility has been awarded to GR Engineering (GNG)  and EcoGraf’s plant is claimed to be the  the first spherical graphite plant of its kind outside of China.


> “_This new facility will be important in meeting the growing global demand for high quality battery related products and GR Engineering is excited to be part of this new Western Australian based industry_,” GR Engineering Services managing director, Geoff Jones, said.




The WA processing facility will use EcoGraf’s trade-marked purification technology to deliver high quality and sustainably-produced battery anode products to EV lithium-ion battery and anode manufacturers. An advantage of the EcoGraf technology is its elimination of toxic hydrofluoric acid, providing customers with HF free battery products that can be recycled.

The company has undertaken extensive testing of its battery anodes to validate their quality and performance. Its graphite battery anodes recently passed European Union test standards for battery recycling.

*Battery graphite business summary *
_Establishing the world's first commercial battery graphite purification facility outside of China
Initial commercial production plant commencing at 5,000tpa, expanding to 20,000tpa
.. EcoGraf™ proprietary purification process eliminates use of toxic hydrofluoric acid
.. Feasibility, engineering design and costing studies completed by GR Engineering Services
.. Three years of pilot plant test work undertaken in Germany: 
.. Successful application of EcoGrafTM purification process to a range of global feedstock supplies
.. Feedstock agreement with leading German trading group TECHNOGRAFIT GmbH
.. Extensive product testing completed and long-term sales via thyssenkrupp AG 
.. Progressing financing with Australian Government for US$35 million debt facility
.. Finalising construction, operations and maintenance arrangements_


----------



## frugal.rock (9 February 2021)

Hmmm, a quick look tells me I failed in my processes, as I  didn't have this in a watchlist even though I posted about it in September....
Grrrr.
It's in one now, thanks Dona.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Hmmm, a quick look tells me I failed in my processes, as I  didn't have this in a watchlist even though I posted about it in September....
> Grrrr.



yeah, I remember the old Kibran KNL and how hopeless they were, a mini SYR back when.  And that is an issue to overcome.

Graphite, especially spherical graphite, got so much hype. But the Europeans are throwing money behind EV and Battery development, especially if '_eco-friendly'_ or _'zero-Carbon'_ or other such pithy labels are attached.

And now,


> _EGR is pleased to provide an update regarding international trading through its* secondary listing on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange *under code “FMK”. The listing provides valuable exposure for the Company to European investors and EcoGraf has observed increased investment through the Frankfurt Stock Exchange over the past month with the JP Morgan Nominees holding account for the European platform increasing from 12.5% to over 19.6% of the Company’s issued capital._






> _ This increased trading activity is considered to be in response to the recent announcements from the EU Commission foreshadowing new legislation to require greater recycling, visibility, and traceability of raw materials within the electric vehicle (‘EV’) supply chain. An aspiration fully consistent with the Company’s vertically integrated eco-friendly battery anode materials and recycling business for the lithium-ion battery markets. As a result, EcoGraf is expanding its investor services to shareholders and investors in Europe and is also pursuing further international investor exposure by investigating potential trading on the ‘Over the Counter’ Market (OTC) in the United States. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

and a well timed and not unexpected TH ... _pending the release of an announcement regarding _*a capital raising. *


----------



## Dark1975 (22 February 2021)

Good news for EGR , after hours 5.30pm today becoming a substantial holder "JP morgan _ citi / HSBC 
Pls note : will disclose i hold these shares in my portfolio.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 December 2021)

The Chart seems to have consolidated and her Vertical operations in the Battery Industry will become LEGENDARY
I feel
That is why I have hoisted her for the 2022 comp


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2022)

Chart update


----------

